# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  मेरी मनपसंद  गज़लें

## anita

*
इस सूत्र में सुनियेगा मेरी पसंद की गज़लें*

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## mangal

OH ..
SO YOU ARE LITTLE BIT SADIST..
LOVELY SONGS ..
I LIKE JAGJIT SINGH INSTEAD OF CHITRA.  I LIKE MEENAKUMARI ALSO.

----------


## anita

> OH ..
> SO YOU ARE LITTLE BIT SADIST..
> LOVELY SONGS ..
> I LIKE JAGJIT SINGH INSTEAD OF CHITRA.  I LIKE MEENAKUMARI ALSO.



नहीं ऐसा नहीं है, दुखी आत्मा नहीं हु मैं 

ये गज़लें मुझे इसलिए अच्छी लगती है की उनके शब्द और उनके अर्थ अच्छे है

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita

इस ग़ज़ल को मैं जब सुनती हु जब मुझे अपने शहर की बहुत याद आती है

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita

होता है शब्-ओ-रोज तमाशा मेरे आगे

----------


## mangal

LOVELY COLLECTION .

----------


## anita

> LOVELY COLLECTION .



धन्यवाद आपका

----------


## anita



----------


## uttarakhandi

सारी की सारी मेरी favourite

----------


## anita



----------


## anita

> सारी की सारी मेरी favourite



सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## anita

मेरी मनपसंद शायरा

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## Kamal Ji

दीन-धर्म को बाँट रहे हो 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
तुमने पढ़ी ना 'गीता' कभी,
और,हमने पढ़ी ना 'क़ुरान' है 
तुमने न देखी 'आरती' मेरी,
हमने सुनी न 'अज़ान' है !!

वो कहते हैं शातिर तुमको 
तुम कहते हो क़ाफ़िर उनको 
जिसने न की इनसाँ से मुहब्बत,
वो कैसा इंसान है 
तुमने न देखी 'आरती' मेरी  
हमने सुनी न 'अज़ान 'है !!

दीन-धर्म को बाँट रहे हो 
इनसाँ की कीमत आँक रहे हो 
तुम जो संभालो दिल की भी दौलत 
जान पे जाँ क़ुर्बान है  
तुमने न देखी 'आरती' मेरी 
हमने सुनी न 'अज़ान' है !!

इक नदिया के दो 'तट' हैं हम 
इक बगिया के दो 'पट' हैं हम 
सबकी ये 'हवा' है, सबका है 'मौसम'
सबका ही तो ये 'जहान' है  
तुमने न देखी 'आरती' मेरी 
हमने सुनी न 'अज़ान' है 

मेरा-तेरा करते रहे हो 
दिल में यूँ नफ़रत भरते रहे हो 
'देश' मेरा ही, 'मुल्क़' तेरा है
देश ही तो ईमान है 
तुमने न देखी 'आरती' मेरी 
हमने सुनी न 'अज़ान' है 

तुम ने पढ़ी ना 'गीता' कभी,
और,हमने पढ़ी न क़ुरान है 
तुमने न देखी 'आरती' मेरी 
हमने सुनी न 'अज़ान' है 

{ निर्मला त्रिवेदी }
 30-8-2016

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

आरती- ईश्वर की आराधना की विधि 
अज़ान- नमाज़ पढ़ने का आव्वाहन
शातिर- चालाक 
क़ाफ़िर-  बुत-परस्त, मूर्तियों को पूजने वाले 
पट- द्वार 
जहान- संसार 
नफ़रत-घृणा

----------


## Kamal Ji

मैं तो इंसान हूँ देखु सब में इंसानियत.नफरत नहीं सीखा हमने हमें सभी से मोहब्बत.मैंजाऊं मंदिर में भी मस्जिद में भी.आरती भी लगे प्यारी है अज़ान  भी लगे प्यारी.कैसे कहते हो तुम  एक दुसरे को ज़रुरत नहीं हमारी. मेरा तेरा करते है.मज़हब का दम भरते है.तू नीच मैं हूँ ऊँचा .मैं अमीर तू है भूका.कुछ गिने चुने ही लोग है जी ये भेद भाव करते हैं. कितना आसान है इंसान का इंसान बने रहना.लेकिन मुश्किल है खून की नदया बहना.पापी का जब बढ़ जाता है पाप उसे मिटने आते है फिर मोहम्मद और राम.क्यू न हम सब ही मिलकर ये कोशिश करें.हर पाप की शुरुवात से ही डरें.लो मिलकर खाते हैं कसम आज.फिर  से लाएंगे हम  राम राज

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------

